# Do you Read, Watch or Listen more? :)



## We Love Kindle (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey all,

Just wondered do you Read more than you Watch or Listen to movies/music on your Kindle Fire? Or do you Watch and Listen more than you read? 

Share your thoughts,


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read and do light web stuff. Also some gamish things.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

I primarily use my Fire to read in bed at night. I really like the white text on black background. 

I have an iPad 3 tha I use for most other tablet functions, but its too big, ad too expensive to use for bedtime reading.

For work related matters, I use a Playbook, it beats the pants off of the iPad in my work environment. Good file management, the "bridge" to my Blackberry Torch, and Docs-to-Go to name a few....

My grandkids also enjoy gaming, reading, and drawing on my Fire when they visit on weekends. I don't worry about them damaging the $200 Fire as much as I would my $800 iPad. I must add - they thoroughly enjoy the Fire, it keeps them entertained for hours.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I love reading while listening to Pandora!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

My tablet gets used all the time. While editing photographs (my day job), I'll listen to podcasts or Sirius radio, sometimes play a movie. I seem to work better with background noise.

At lunch, I'll read through different blogs, maybe open up Tapatalk and read the forums. If I'm into a good book, I'll opt for my K3 during lunch.

Throughout the day, I'm taking notes, checking my calendar, using it as a calculator, and chatting with people (Kik, Trillian, Text+, LiveProfile, Google Talk, G+). This keeps my computer free for concentrating on PhotoShop, Lightroom, and other work-related functions. 

In the evenings, I'll load up Zinio and read magazines, or ebooks via Kindle or Kobo apps. It might actually get a rest when I read on my K3 instead. It definitely gets a rest overnight while plugged back into the charger.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't read books on my Fire hardly at all, that's what my K3 is for, but I read magazines. Mostly I play games and use other apps.  Haven't really used it for watching/listening. But Firefly will be taking its first out of town trip next weekend so maybe we'll try a movie or something then.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't picked up my K3 since I got the Fire back in November.  I go through phases where I will watch a series from Amazon Prime...right now I'm in the middle of The Tudor series that was on Showtime.  Unfortunately it was very addicting once I figured that out.  I'm on the hunt for a good book that will keep me off the videos.    I don't use it for Internet surfing.  Too small and my Internet is too slow.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

My Fire is primarily a Netflix-watcher, then a light-web browser, then a magazine-reader/Draw Something-player. I don't read on it & don't intend to


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Mostly I read.  Also use Calengoo most days and refer to schedules I send over for my volunteer driving.. those contain pt info pickup time, appt time and location.  And some have driving instructions I've added.  I enter as notes my mileage numbers at each stop.


----------



## We Love Kindle (Feb 15, 2012)

What I love about reading on the Kindle Fire is the color of pictures in things like cookbooks, novels etc. Not only that but the overall quality of movies, music, apps are fantastic. I wonder what the Kindle Fire 2 will have?  3G?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't do a lot of reading on mine, but I do some streaming video, as with YouTube. I mostly use my Fire for web browsing and emails. With the Fire, I can go anywhere in the house and be online, so I'm not chained to my PC.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Mostly read on the Fire. Websites. Emails. I also use the iPad for reading. I mostly read books on my kindles, but when the battery gets low, I will read my books to lower the battery more, before plugging the Fire in to charge. I watched a few Prime movies so far. I love playing solitaire. I listened to a free music thing that I got from Amazon - Native American flute music. I am used to having the TV on or listening to my kindle books - TTS when doing different things.


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

I mostly read.  It's the primary reason I got the Fire.  I occasionally surf the web; mostly to check on a forum.  Not often as I have my laptop but once in a while.

I do play Angry Birds too.  

Mike


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

The Fire in our house belongs to my 12yo daughter.  I see her playing games on it more.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I watch/play more than anything on mine.  

For reading, I'll defer to my K3.  And for listening, I just plug some headphones into my phone.


----------

